# James Squire Docklands Closed?



## Beer Krout (22/9/10)

Was in the New Quay part of the docks meeting up for a meal with friends, last Friday.
Thought I'd grab a quick JS Porter at the nearby JS Docklands venue, while I was waiting.

To my surprise the place was closed and small A4 paper stuck on the door, saying something about payment of rent and re-letting.
Must be some screw up. As I'm sure Lion Nathan can afford the rent.

Anyone know what's going on?

BK


----------



## Bribie G (22/9/10)

Wow, with Melbourne being a CUB closed shop until recently you can't imagine Lion Nathan being blindsided by that one for very long


----------



## DU99 (22/9/10)

phone rings out,website dont work..


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/9/10)

DU99 said:


> phone rings out,website dont work..




Under the impression that JS places are privately run (franchisee ?) - closed shop selling only JS and not owned by Lion Nathan.


----------



## bum (22/9/10)

Wonder if it is the same at the Russell St venue?


----------



## Murcluf (22/9/10)

Strike that off my must do in Melbourne while at ANHC..... Bugger!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## WarmBeer (22/9/10)

Murcluf said:


> Strike that off my must do in Melbourne while at ANHC..... Bugger!!!!!!! :angry:


Don't worry, you're not going to run out of places to drink :icon_cheers:


----------



## Beer Krout (22/9/10)

Murcluf said:


> Strike that off my must do in Melbourne while at ANHC..... Bugger!!!!!!! :angry:



It's alright mate, you can still go to the CBD JS in Russell Street, known as the Portland Hotel.
It hasn't got as great a view as JS Docklands, but still has all the JS taps.


----------



## bum (22/9/10)

Beer Krout said:


> It's alright mate, you can still go to the CBD JS in Russell Street, known as the Portland Hotel.
> It hasn't got as great a view as JS Docklands, but still has all the JS taps.


Or can he? The link for Melbourne at the official JS Brewhouse page is turned off. Only Sydney works.


----------



## Beer Krout (22/9/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Don't worry, you're not going to run out of places to drink :icon_cheers:



Damn Straight.
I predict we will all be hanging out at Beiro Bar anyway.


----------



## WarmBeer (22/9/10)

Beer Krout said:


> Damn Straight.
> I predict we will all be hanging out at Beiro anyway.


After club night, not sure I'm going to want to see another beer for at least a week.

Crazy talk, I know...


----------



## Siborg (22/9/10)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fourstar (22/9/10)

Siborg said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!



its all you freeloaders taking advantage of UFC live. Same on you... shame on you. 

The portland has always been the better of the two evils.


----------



## bconnery (22/9/10)

WarmBeer said:


> After club night, not sure I'm going to want to see another beer for at least a week.
> 
> Crazy talk, I know...


After club night I'm not going to want to see another beer until at least morning tea at the conference the next day


----------



## Beer Krout (8/10/10)

Rent Dispute?

BK


----------



## Beer Krout (2/12/10)

James Squire Docklands is reopening again tonight!

http://www.facebook.com/JamesSquireBrewhouse


----------



## DU99 (2/12/10)

looks good ...


----------



## Siborg (16/12/10)

Sweet... back to scoring free UFC. 

Anyone interested in hitting it up for UFC 125 on Sunday the 2nd? Lightweight Championship fight.


----------

